# Off-duty officer arrested at rest area



## kwflatbed

[-X Another Black Eye

Off-duty officer arrested at rest area








SWANSEA -- An off-duty Fall River police lieutenant was arrested by state police yesterday at an Interstate 195 rest area on charges of indecent exposure and unnatural acts. 







Eduardo M. Raposo, 47, of Swansea was arrested about 12:35 p.m. in the westbound rest area in Swansea, according to a state police spokeswoman. 







Lt. Jeffrey Cardoza, the head of the Fall River Police Department's Professional Standards Division, said yesterday that Lt. Raposo has been suspended with pay, effective immediately. 







Lt. Cardoza said an internal investigation will be conducted into the arrest and he expects the department to hold a press conference today. 







The state police spokeswoman declined to provide the details of Lt. Raposo's arrest, saying it might jeopardize their case. 







Lt. Raposo, who is assigned to the Fall River Police Department's Uniform Division, is scheduled to be arraigned today in Fall River District Court.


----------



## frpd26

Sigh


----------



## Se7en

Pickle


----------



## wryman

!


----------



## PMC810

caught at the pickle park . shame shame


----------



## Guest

Maybe he was just deep throat. As you were, I mean deep cover.


----------



## Curious EMT

Well, this hits home... Hard. I know Ed on a personal level, I grew up with his son.

While I haven't seen him in a few years, he was always, at leat to me, his son, and his wife, a great guy. Even gave me some stuff from his uniform for Haloween once......

Sometimes you never know....


----------



## KozmoKramer

You said it Curious.. Sometimes you never know.
Sometimes the nicest, most simple people living amongst us have the darkest secrets.

The guys life is ruined now because of a gigantic lack in judgement.
What I dont get is why these "alternative" types frequent the rest stops \ areas.
Arent there enough legitimate outlets like bars and clubs where homosexuals can meet and "greet" legally? Why chance a friggin rest area??


----------



## Curious EMT

And let's all give your brother a break, until something is released. 

For all we know, he was getting a little oral satisfaction from a mistress, or his girlfriend (I think a lot of people have done that there..  ) . I have no idea if he's still married, as I no longer live anywhere near there, and lost touch with him and his son. That rest area (especialy its Eastbound counterpart) sure have a history of homosexual activity, but thats no reason to conclude anything. 
He's been an officer forever. Worked Vice, then was head of PR for the dept for a while before going back to Vice ( I think). I'm sure theres a few dozen members on here that have experienced him on duty, so I think some of you can vouch for him as an officer....

Also, doesn't "urinating in public" qualify for both of those charges?


----------



## KozmoKramer

Curious, point taken, but "Un-natural acts"??? Thats the red flag..


----------



## Mortal knight

I would hope if it was a simple "pee in the park" the trooper would cut him a break. How many cops pull off to a dead end or dead spot to answer the call of nature. My first question (guilty or innocent aside) being a long time cop why did he go to such a place known for un-natural acts? If I'm driving down Portland St in my city at night in my car I'm not going to stop and ask a girl for directions. It's called Common Sense. Don't hang were he trouble swings.


----------



## SinePari

I just summonsed two for open and gross lewdness the other day in a popular rest area. Both married w/kids...living a lie. 

If it was a heterosexual thing in the rest areas...to go get a BJ during your lunch break...there would be a line in the BDL all the way to Florida.


----------



## Se7en

For simply taking a "pee in the park" one doesn't get charged with un-natural acts. He had to be doing something with someone and hopefully it was with a female. Or maybe he was just shrimping.


----------



## texdep

KozmoKramer said:


> Curious, point taken, but "Un-natural acts"??? Thats the red flag..


Koz, read the statues. They are pretty conservative. Plenty of male/female activity that falls into the legal "unatural acts",


----------



## frpd26

All I can say is for having to work with Eddy in an uniform and detective level, he is a very intelligent and nice person. There are so many senario's we could play out in our minds such as " State Police + Fall River Hate fest " to as small as " An over active bladder ". The Un natural sex acts were dropped by my understanding, so that says something there. All I can say to this man is keep your jead up for your wife and family as well as yourself.


----------



## Gil

While we have the attention of FRPD, which one of you guys cited my sweet little innocent niece this morning for improper passing in her blue bomber??

As far as the thread topic, well I have nothing to say about it. It will all come out in the end. No sense on passing judgement based on reports from the media, we all know how fair they are.


----------



## frpd26

Hmmm If I knew I would tell you. A little more info please There are 300 of us here lol


----------



## bbelichick

frpd26 said:


> All I can say is for having to work with Eddy in an uniform and detective level, he is a very intelligent and nice person. There are so many senario's we could play out in our minds such as " State Police + Fall River Hate fest " to as small as " An over active bladder ". The Un natural sex acts were dropped by my understanding, so that says something there. All I can say to this man is keep your jead up for your wife and family as well as yourself.


There is no WAY he was arrested by a Trooper for peeing. I don't care if there is bad blood between MSP and FRPD or not (I don't know that there is). It would not happen.


----------



## j809

Maybe he would not reciprocate and the trooper got pissed.


----------



## Gil

> Maybe he would not reciprocate and the trooper got pissed.


*Lets not go there please!*


----------



## popo

Heard that he was wacking off while two families were eating lunch at the Swansea Rest Area and their kids watched, the families called 911 on their cell phones. I also heard that he and the other two perps ran from the scene and the trooper caught him. So let's not use the department rivalry excuse here. It just seems to me that when a cop does something like this, some say "oh no, he was a good guy, there's another story". Would you say the same about the average Joe that got caught doing the same thing. It is reminiscent of the Brimfield guy that did something so outrageous, but it was a mistake. A mistake is maybe having a few pops and getting caught driving impaired. There is no mistake when you whip out your pipi and whack off in front of two families while they are eating with their kids or when you repeatedly call a 12 year old girl's house and leave messages that you will sodomize her. My :2c: Now I am stepping down from my:sb: box.


----------



## Gil

Why would anybody in their right mind have lunch in a rest area? It may seem like a normal thing to do to the average citizen but I see rest areas in mass as merely a hangout for perverts.


----------



## kttref

Hey on long trips up to NH we stop at the rest area on the Pike for a bite to eat...well last time...but I was with my husband, so I guess it's ok...right???


----------



## KozmoKramer

Gil said:


> *Why would anybody in their right mind have lunch in a rest area? It may seem like a normal thing to do to the average citizen but I see rest areas in mass as merely a hangout for perverts.*


*G - my uncle drove for UPS for 30+ years. The stories he told me about the out and out dreck you come across in rest areas would turn your stomach.*
*Your looking over your shoulder when taking a leak.*



kttref said:


> *Hey on long trips up to NH we stop at the rest area on the Pike for a bite to eat...well last time...but I was with my husband, so I guess it's ok...right???*


*Katers - I'm glad to see your fulfilling your wifely duties and keeping your man happy. (The first commandment of all wives...) :twisted: *


----------



## Curious EMT

kttref said:


> Hey on long trips up to NH we stop at the rest area on the Pike for a bite to eat...well last time...but I was with my husband, so I guess it's ok...right???


Well, thats a full service station.
The 195W rest area in swansea is just a pull-out. no services except a few tables halfway in the woods. The rest areas on 195, rt 6, rt 2,, etc and whatnot are nothing like the service centers on the pike, which offer food and gas.

This rest area is just a dark, deserted area. I stoped onetime to talk on my phone, at like 1am. I was a lil "emotional" and didnt want to drive while arguing on the phone. I had a trooper on me in less than a minute.


----------



## KozmoKramer

Curious EMT said:


> *...I had a trooper on me in less than a minute.*


*Interesting choice of words for this particular thread Curious...*:L:


----------



## kttref

Koz - You should know by now that I am the most perfect wife there is 

Fair enough Curious...I don't know the rest stop in question.


----------



## Curious EMT

KozmoKramer said:


> *Interesting choice of words for this particular thread Curious...*:L:


Yea, it was a sticky situation


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

popo said:


> Heard that he was wacking off while two families were eating lunch at the Swansea Rest Area and their kids watched, the families called 911 on their cell phones. I also heard that he and the other two perps ran from the scene and the trooper caught him. So let's not use the department rivalry excuse here. It just seems to me that when a cop does something like this, some say "oh no, he was a good guy, there's another story". Would you say the same about the average Joe that got caught doing the same thing. It is reminiscent of the Brimfield guy that did something so outrageous, but it was a mistake. A mistake is maybe having a few pops and getting caught driving impaired. There is no mistake when you whip out your pipi and whack off in front of two families while they are eating with their kids or when you repeatedly call a 12 year old girl's house and leave messages that you will sodomize her. My :2c: Now I am stepping down from my:sb: box.


If thats true the guy is an idiot!!!!
I guess we will call him "The Bad Lieutenant":transmet:


----------

